# Groupon



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

a friend of mine has recommended me for this and there are a few good offers but i'm just paranoid about stuff like this. has anyone used it before?


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah, i use it, it's sound enough. Sometimes the supplier will sell too many vouchers and won't honour them all, but get in touch with Groupon and they refund it no prob. Advice is to book as soon as you have the voucher.


----------



## Lee gsi (Aug 19, 2007)

We use it all the time.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes, used Groupon a few times now, i was very sceptical at first but it has been fine.
Simon


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

I have never bought anything myself on it but I know people who have and had no issues!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

One of our reps uses it regularly for food deals on her girly nights out in Liverpool, she loves it and is constantly bleating on about it.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

use it all the time, managed to go paintballing for something like £9 :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

lads in office are forever using Groupon!


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Just used it again today - there is an offer today of £30 voucher for £12 for contact lenses online, was about to order some today anyway.
Normal place would be £56 for 90 pairs, using a couple of vouchers plus the delivery, total price i pay is £30 ( the company offering the deal are more expensive normally at £65 but nice saving using the vouchers)
Simon


----------

